# Winemaker Apprentice Competition - Oberon Wines



## Dads_Wine (Oct 3, 2013)

Oberon wines is running a contest where the grand prize is a week-long apprenticeship with their winemaker Tony Coltrin. 
Perfect for basement winemakers! Closes end of October. Check it out if this is up your alley, I think its pretty cool. I work part time in the wine industry + I learned of this but am not eligible. Good luck!

Details here: http://www.oberonwines.com/contest/

*From the site:*
One lucky winner will be a winemaker for a week! The grand prize package includes:
7 days and 6 nights in Napa Valley, CA
Airfare and hotel accommodations for two
Picnic & Private Tour of the Michael Mondavi family's Oso and Animo Vineyards
Custom Blending Session with winemaker Tony Coltrin and the Michael Mondavi family where you'll make your own blend of wine, which will be bottled including a large magnum
Winner's choice of a recreation activity, selecting from a hot air balloon ride, golf or spa
- See more at: http://www.oberonwines.com/contest/#sth ... gGQXH.dpuf


----------

